
Ask HN: WiFi Access Point(s) for Home? - plg
Currently running an Apple Time machine in bridge mode from a ubiquity edgerouter lite. Would like better coverage (3 story house) and faster speeds. Big family lots of devices. Recommendations? Ethernet cabling on basement and main level but not upstairs.
======
dirktheman
I have 3 TP-Link EAP-245 access points, an Omada Cloud Controller and a simple
8-ports POE switch. The coverage and stability is up to par with the Unifi AP-
AC-PRO and software is pretty good, also. I can highly recommend them: much
lower price point and a lifelong warranty.

Having said that, without a cable you're not going to get a decent throughput
on the upper floors. Don't bother with WiFi repeaters as they'll extend the
range at the cost of bandwidth.

------
marvel_boy
Have tried a simple Wifi repeater? It works quite good in most situations.

~~~
thepapanoob
wifi repeaters are the worst you can do...

------
yellowait44
Ubiquiti AP are pretty great. Have 3 of them at home and great coverage on a 3
level home.

~~~
plg
Do you have to mount them upside down on a ceiling? Or can you do tabletop?

~~~
bradknowles
They are intended to be mounted on a ceiling or wall, and have antenna
radiation patterns designed for that use. Putting them in any other
orientation will likely make them less effective.

------
msh
Ubnt amplifi is the easy (and well working) solution.

